# 300 h&h mag



## mtnman (Dec 14, 2007)

would anyone out there happen to know what a 300 H&H mag. is worth. my dad has one and he may be interested in selling it to my uncle but has no clue what its worth. its in mint condition and i beleive he bought it in 1957. it has never shot a reload and has only shot 180 grain remington shells. its a beautiful gun. im not sure why he is talking about selling it but once he gets something in his head theres no talking to him.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 14, 2007)

Take a look at this site to get some useful information about the gun's manufacture.

And you can take a look at this Google search for some information about the value of the gun. But, from what I've just read about it, I'd suggest that your Dad get it professionally appraised. It could change his mind about the price he asks if not his thoughts on selling such a fine firearm.


----------

